# Fair Weather BBQ



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Well, went to bed early last night to try and get an early start on my shoulders this morning. Put the shoulders on at 3:30, and they're calling for scattered thunderstorms and showers... Yall wish me luck.LOL


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

Scattered showers shouldn't be too bad (I almost said "shouldn't put a damper on things," but thought better of it). It's those steady, all-day rains that do a job on you.

And maybe the weather guy will be wrong. It's been known to happen.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Brook said:


> Scattered showers shouldn't be too bad (I almost said "shouldn't put a damper on things," but thought better of it). It's those steady, all-day rains that do a job on you.
> 
> And maybe the weather guy will be wrong. It's been known to happen.


Yeah, I think the weather is staying south of me.


----------



## Brook (May 27, 2009)

So, how'd things work out?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Brook said:


> So, how'd things work out?


All I can say is, send a stretcher and call the ambulence!!LoL And pass the vinegar Brook!! Just joking Brook. Came out great man! Started raining as soon as I finished cleaning up. Nothing bad though, barely a sprinkle.. Took the little pics or whatever. and I'll post when the sister gets off my computer. I'm on my phone right now. It's the same as cheating though Brook, cause I've helped out cooking hog since I was a youngin... I look for your advice on the goumet/leafy stuff... Cooked both shoulders to make pulled pork. Took the first one off after 11 hours, second after 13.... I'll post the pics in a little bit when I get my comp back.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Alright. Smoked one for 11 hours, the other for 13. Picked up two decent shoulders, $19.47 all together at the market, wood was free. After I picked them up yesterday morning, I rubbed them down with a garlic/herb marinade, then slapped my rub on just before smoking. Smoked between 200 and 240 degrees. Internal temp. of 191 and 194, then took them off, wrapped in foil, and let rest for a couple hours a piece. No vinegar needed. Throw on a bun with hot sauce and cole slaw, or eat it by itself. That meat is plenty juicy by itself!! Took pics with camera phone, and my regular camera(which I can't seem to shut the flash off on!!). Have to go pick the second shoulder after I finish watching "Who wants to be a Millionaire"!!! You guys keep posting those good recipes I keep reading. Can't wait to try the next one!!!!


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Anyway, that's what "real" BBQ is to me. Next best thing to a whole hog. I've met guys that tell me chicken and ribs are different than "BBQ", but it's all the same concept. Doesn't need vinegar. Hell, doesn't really need anything besides a little oil, salt, and pepper before smoking. Sometimes I don't rub anything at all. Pull the pig skin and all!! Good stuff! Pics don't do it justice. Here's the second shoulder. When I took the pics of the first shoulder I had already given some to the neighbors.


----------

